# malabar (sydney) friday morning 20th



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this is short notice but the water looked so good when i went past this morning.
I was thinking of going out from malabar boat ramp and trolling round by little bay. I know the rock guys have been catching salmon, bonito and kingies recently so i thought i would give it a go.
I could also do south head as an alternative if someone is keen.

Was thinking on the water at 6am ish

map attached

Kerry


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Kez,

I was out diving at Long Bay last weekend and there was plenty of life out there (esp bream) so you should do well. I have been out there on the yak also and had a lot of interest from some snook. good luck and I look forward to your trip report.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Keza,

I'm really keen to try that area, maybe even this weekend if it's good weather. I have been told a few things about this area, which I've noted below. I have no personal experience of this area so these points are loosely based for now!!

I have been told that the northern side of Malabar is a great area which holds big kings etc. So from the launch site just round the point to the left.

This is at times an unsafe area for rock fisho's, so be aware of the swell and play it safe.

I cant join you tomorrow but please would you mind posting a report as I'm keen to broaden my horizons and learn that area.

Also, car break-in's at that boat ramp are common apparently, so leave the dobermann on a long leash.

Hope you have a good morning!

Cheers Dave.


----------

